# Tell me about Branson......



## mdurette (Feb 20, 2020)

Never even heard of this area prior to TSing.    But, with so many TSs in the area, I assume it must be a go-to place for many.

I understand that there are many shows and from what I can see what is nice is they are fairly cost effective.

I have 2 basic questions to start:
1.  Favorite resort in either II or RCI?   Ideally I would be looking for a place with at least a 1BR and that I could walk to attractions/restaurants from the resort.
2.  Family friendly?   I have a 14 YO

Thanks!


----------



## dayooper (Feb 20, 2020)

mdurette said:


> Never even heard of this area prior to TSing.    But, with so many TSs in the area, I assume it must be a go-to place for many.
> 
> I understand that there are many shows and from what I can see what is nice is they are fairly cost effective.
> 
> ...



I'm curious too. What is there to do there?


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 20, 2020)

My parents live about 5 hours from Branson, and my sister is in the St. Louis metro area.  They go to Branson several times a year.  My parents like the Wyndhams…I think there are 3, fairly close together.  They also like Surrey and French Quarter.  I was able to turn their mud weeks at Lake of the Ozarks into 4th of July and Labor Day weeks in Branson.  If you watch, you can get some great deals, due to how many resorts are there.  

My sister has season passes to Silver Dollar City, so they do that every trip for at least a little while.  If we ever went, we'd be more inclined to stay somewhere more rustic that had access to Table Rock Lake.  More our speed than shows.    College of the Ozarks is also something to see. 

When I was a kid, we would get a "cottage or cabin" on Lake Taneycomo at Rockaway Beach.  BLECH BLECH BLECH.  That's all we could afford, so that's what we did.  Never again!


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 20, 2020)

For years when our kids were young we would go to Branson 2 or 3  times a year primarily for Silver Dollar City and its annual Crafts Fair.  I don't know how they do it now but back then if you arrived like after 3 pm,  the following day was free.  We always stayed at the Best Western just West of the entrance to SDC.  That way we could turn right out of the Motel and right again directly into the Park.  This avoided all the traffic coming from the other direction...

Georg


----------



## rboesl (Feb 20, 2020)

We were there a few years ago and really enjoyed it. Even have talked about going back because there were some things we didn't get to do/see. We stayed at the Hyatt resort there and found it very comfortable, clean, and close enough to attractions. But would recommend a rental car.

The shows are more country music themed and done quite well. We really enjoyed the ones we went to see.
Silver Dollar City amusement park is something we missed last time. We've heard good things about it, though.
Table Rock lake is beautiful and there's a cruise or dinner cruise that you can enjoy. I think there's also a duck tour of the lake and area. I believe it's also a good place to fish if you like to do that.
College of the Ozarks is a culinary college and I highly recommend going there for a dinner. Really nice setting and the food is excellent. 
There's also a restaurant there, don't remember the name, that has a great breakfast. Easy to find because there's a huge rooster statue in front of it.
The shopping area is quite good. Kept my wife occupied for a several hours. 
At the foot of the main street there's a very nice fountain that's lit up during the evening. Not far from that fountain there's also a Bass Pro Shop. Not the biggest one you'll see but still worth the visit.
They also do up Christmas & New Years very nicely with street decorations. The shows transition to country/Christmas themes.
There's also some famous natural hot springs not too far away. This is one of the things we missed and talked about going back to see.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Feb 20, 2020)

As a side note, my brother-in-law's great-grandfather was the founder per-se of Branson MO. He was the first postmaster and the town was named after him (my BIL's mother's maiden name is Branson). Back in the late 1800s, the caverns and forest were the attractions.

TS


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 20, 2020)

Join this forum for all the Branson info you will ever need.





__





						Branson MO Show & Hotel Reviews and Info. Loads of Ideas and Tips - 1branson.com
					

All of your Branson Missouri questions answered! Get the inside scoop on all things Branson MO. Info on discounts, shows, hotels and more.



					www.1branson.com


----------



## Shankilicious (Feb 20, 2020)

The closest high end resort to "the strip" is the Marriott Lodge. However, the strip is a couple miles long so you'll need a car regardless of where you stay.
-several parks and lakes (Dogwood canyon is my favorite park)
-silver Dollar city theme park
-endless places to eat
-endless mini golf of impressive scale, including indoor glow in the dark
-lazer tag
-helicopter tours, 
-half dozen plus wineries and breweries
-large outlet mall plus the Branson Landing
-several Go-kart tracks
-Branson Belle old school paddle wheel river boat with dinner and show
-boat rentals on the major lakes
-Large clay target shooting facility just north of town
-dozens of shows: magic, acrobats, musicians galore, comedy and more.
The list goes on and on. Oh, a decent zoo too. 
And everything is reasonably priced and you can always find family packages etc.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Feb 20, 2020)

My favorite resort in the area is Bluegreen's Wilderness Club at Big Cedar Lodge (RCI). It's a rustic style resort, with wonderful high end amenities (golf, pools, restaurants, spa, lazy river, beach, free kayaks/paddleboats, etc.) on Table Rock Lake. It's not in Branson proper, but close enough to drive to all the attractions and shows.

If outdoorsy woods and lake isn't your thing, I really like Marriott's Willow Ridge in Branson, just off The Strip (Hwy 76). The staff is super friendly and helpful, the suites are spacious and well appointed, the pools are great, the resort offers lots of activities, and it's right in town. Branson stretches out along Hwy 76 for a few miles, and traffic can be horrible. This is a nice central location, south of the strip.


----------



## louisianab (Feb 21, 2020)

Pigeon Forge, Branson and Wisconsin Dells are all very similar to me. Shopping, shows and a water feature of some kind. Very family friendly.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 22, 2020)

I arranged an extended family vacation to Branson a couple summers ago, around 20 folks using a tremendous amount of II deposits I had accumulated. We stayed at Stormy Point resort a few miles outside the strip, and it was AWESOME. All the units are actual individual Cape Cod themed cottages.  We were staying in 2, 3, and 4 upscale and well furnished bedroom houses (the for bedroom was amazing).  I have stayed at many Marriott resorts and other high end resorts in the past, and I will say that Stormy Point has been my favorite experience. 

In the Branson area, there were a gajillion Vegas style show options, and we went to a few of them during our stay. Also rented a pontoon boat on Table Rock lake, and a couples days at Silver Dollar City amusement park, which is a very high quality theme park.  It was a wonderful family vacation.


----------



## shellmo1 (Feb 22, 2020)

We live in the St Louis area and go once a year on an accommodation certificate at the end of the summer - late august, early sept.  We love Paradise Point because we are boaters and they are on the lake and have a boat dock with slips to rent.  We do not go to the shows,  country music is not our thing.  Actually many theaters there closed and have been reinvented.  For families, lots of the tourist basics, zip lines, Titanic museum, bumper boats, mini golf, go carts etc.    The Ozarks are beautiful and the scenery is lovely.


----------



## bobby (Feb 22, 2020)

I read last week a new aquarium opened with some kids friendly attractions.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 22, 2020)

bobby said:


> I read last week a new aquarium opened with some kids friendly attractions.




It's not open yet. It's scheduled to open this August. https://www.aquariumattheboardwalk.com/


----------



## Shankilicious (Feb 22, 2020)

Beefnot said:


> I arranged an extended family vacation to Branson a couple summers ago, around 20 folks using a tremendous amount of II deposits I had accumulated. We stayed at Stormy Point resort a few miles outside the strip, and it was AWESOME. All the units are actual individual Cape Cod themed cottages. We were staying in 2, 3, and 4 upscale and well furnished bedroom houses (the for bedroom was amazing). I have stayed at many Marriott resorts and other high end resorts in the past, and I will say that Stormy Point has been my favorite experience.
> 
> In the Branson area, there were a gajillion Vegas style show options, and we went to a few of them during our stay. Also rented a pontoon boat on Table Rock lake, and a couples days at Silver Dollar City amusement park, which is a very high quality theme park. It was a wonderful family vacation.


We're leaving for Stormy point in a few minutes. We own with Welk and I'm anxious to compare the two. Staying in a 3BR cottage.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 22, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> We're leaving for Stormy point in a few minutes. We own with Welk and I'm anxious to compare the two. Staying in a 3BR cottage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Although I have not stayed at Welk Branson, I would imagine that you will not be disappointed with the Stormy Point cottages one bit.  Note that they are two story, with the master bedroom on the ground floor and the other two bedrooms upstairs (the 4 bedroom is tri level, with a large den, game table, and extra bedroom in the basement.. a kids' oasis).


----------



## coolarry (Feb 22, 2020)

We own at Westgate Branson at the Woods. on Tuesday night there is a bbq diner with many of the shows acts giving a sample of their productions.  Cost around $12 per person, but the cheapest diner show in Branson. Also just finished an indoor water park. Set up on a ridge, you feel like you are in the woods, but just out the gate are the two major arteries to the attractions.


----------



## joestein (Feb 22, 2020)

We just rented a 2 bedroom at The Wilderness Club at Big Cedar.  Always wanted to go to that resort and Branson.   Not the easiest place to get to from NYC..


----------



## lhwhizz (Feb 22, 2020)

rboesl said:


> We were there a few years ago and really enjoyed it. Even have talked about going back because there were some things we didn't get to do/see. We stayed at the Hyatt resort there and found it very comfortable, clean, and close enough to attractions. But would recommend a rental car.
> 
> The shows are more country music themed and done quite well. We really enjoyed the ones we went to see.
> Silver Dollar City amusement park is something we missed last time. We've heard good things about it, though.
> ...


The Duck tour boats are no longer in Branson. They had a major incident about two years when they went out in the lake and got caught in a storm and the boat sank about fifteen people were killed.


----------



## rboesl (Feb 22, 2020)

lhwhizz said:


> The Duck tour boats are no longer in Branson. They had a major incident about two years when they went out in the lake and got caught in a storm and the boat sank about fifteen people were killed.


Yeah, I wasn't sure about that. I knew they had that one sink. Didn't know they had stopped operating there.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Feb 22, 2020)

We've been to Branson several times.  I agree that you will probably want a car.  Yes, Branson is VERY family friendly.

For Interval:

We liked Stormy Point Village.  It is a short drive out of the main part of town.  We lucked out and traded a 1BR for a 4BR some years ago (before Interval introduced upgrade fees).  Cute, New England nautical themed houses.
Marriott - not as nice in our opinion as the other Marriott resorts we have visited.  Rooms a bit small compared to most Marriott resorts. Ice cream in the evening is a cheap treat, however, and quite good (especially with a 14 yo in tow).
Cabins at Green Mountain - our favorite.  Woodsy, cute cabins.  But I'm wondering if there would be many onsite activities for a 14 yo?  We travel as 2 adults, no kids.
Also, for your 14 yo, check out the custard place, especially if the weather is warm.

Don't forget to look for discount tickets.  I think we bought ours in the purple building (on the main road).  I think that is Branson 2 for 1 Tickets, 1100 W Highway 76.


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 22, 2020)

We were there a few years ago and stayed thru RCI at 2 different Wyndams.  Both were very nice.  We enjoyed 3-4 shows especially one that was called something like Sixt.  It was several brothers that sang very well.  I really enjoyed Andy's Frozen Custard and now look for them whenever we travel.  The College of the Ozarks was outstanding.  Beautiful buildings and we walked around and talked to several students working their during late May early June.  Ate at a few good places including one about 20 miles away famous for their thrown rolls a d great fried chicken.   We also did the Duck boat into the lake the year before they had an accident.


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 22, 2020)

If you like shows and entertainment, you'll enjoy your time there.  That is Branson's strength.
If you like being outside and perhaps on the water, you will have options too but Branson is not all that outstanding in terms of terrain, surroundings, aesthetic beauty, etc. 
The physical features outside are okay (rolling hills mostly), but nothing majestic or noteworthy.
BUT I will admit that pretty much anything east of the Rocky Mountains is going to pale in comparison in my eyes....

You can easily make a week of shows and do various outdoor activities to vary up your days, but you probably won't remember much about the outdoor things you see and do as much as if you were in the mountains IMO.  

Branson is one of those places that is worth visiting once, and if you do return you are most likely to be doing so for the live shows and entertainment.


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Icc5 said:


> We were there a few years ago and stayed thru RCI at 2 different Wyndams.  Both were very nice.  We enjoyed 3-4 shows especially one that was called something like Sixt.  It was several brothers that sang very well.  I really enjoyed Andy's Frozen Custard and now look for them whenever we travel.  The College of the Ozarks was outstanding.  Beautiful buildings and we walked around and talked to several students working their during late May early June.  Ate at a few good places including one about 20 miles away famous for their thrown rolls a d great fried chicken.   We also did the Duck boat into the lake the year before they had an accident.



I believe you are referring to Lambert's (home of the hand tossed rolls) but there may be other places using this same serving method.......

Action footage --->


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 22, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> I believe you are referring to Lambert's (home of the hand tossed rolls) but there may be other places using this same serving method.......
> 
> Action footage --->


Ah.  Lamberts.  Used to be the only one was in Sikeston. We'd drive from my home in Irondale, MO down to Lamberts for "Sunday dinner."  A heck of a ride for a meal....but SO GOOD.  (120 miles one way....)  Fried okra, beans, corn, and those rolls.  You didn't really need the main meal.  The sides were enough.  NOW I'M HUNGRY.  And homesick.  Yankee food is just not the same.


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 22, 2020)

I've really enjoyed reading about Branson. I really don't have much interest in the shows, but the family friendly activities sound like they could be a lot of fun.

I may need to give it a shot some time.


----------



## pieslapper (Feb 23, 2020)

Also drive north of town about 20 minutes to the tiger sanctuary and feed the cats.


----------



## MLR (Feb 24, 2020)

We have been going every few years since our kids were small - approx. 40 years now. Last time we went we got a 3BR condo via RCI and almost the whole family went. We enjoy it because it is laid back and family friendly. Sort of an 'anti Vegas' atmosphere. :0)  Not a lot of night life except the shows. Titanic museum was good. Enjoyed Branson Belle Riverboat/show. They have 'Big Name' shows from time to time. We always enjoy Legends in Concert.  They have a good water park for kids in summer as well as Silver Dollar City theme park. It can get very busy there. If you have never been - it is worth a visit. We usually go to Branson for 1-3 days every few years. We live within driving distance - that helps.


----------



## TBipp (Feb 24, 2020)

If you are a golfer, there are several brand new golf courses which have been built in the last couple of years in the Branson area.  A bit outside of Branson (20 minutes) is the Johnny Morris Top of the Rock (two restaurants and a bar that also serves dinner) which is an upscale entertainment area and the view at sunset is probably one of the best in Missouri as the sun sinks into the lake with a bagpipe player on weekends.  The patio and restaurants are jaw-dropping beautiful.  There is also a 9 hole golf course there and they have held impressive celebrity golf tournaments in the past.  My husband could not stop talking about the golf course--lots of waterfalls and outstanding landscaping.  There is also a cave tour riding in golf carts and a natural history museum.  Further afield is Dogwood Canyon which has a tram ride through a beautiful scenic park, giant water mill and waterfalls and water crossings.  One can  ride a bike or walk paved paths, and there is a restaurant for lunch only.  Dogwood Canyon is a Johnny Morris property also--Johnny Morris owns Bass Pro.  Further south (1 hour from Branson) is the very quirky town of Eureka Springs, Arkansas, where one could spend a day walking and shopping.  An artist and boutique mecca with loads of charm and historical buildings.


----------



## Bailey08 (Feb 25, 2020)

I have a wonderful lockout unit at Westgate Branson Woods I have been trying to sell because my husband and I have both have had back surgery and are unable to travel.  This unit is 2 bedroom, 2 bath - sleeps 6 with the couch that pulls out.  It is useable every even year.  I can be reached at 918-429-0325.  This resort has everything to do right there on the huge property.


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 25, 2020)

I missed this from earlier:



Shankilicious said:


> The closest high end resort to "the strip" is the Marriott Lodge. _*However, the strip is a couple miles long so you'll need a car regardless of where you stay*_.
> -several parks and lakes (Dogwood canyon is my favorite park)
> ......



It is worth noting there are three traffic relief routes (the 'color' routes) in and around Branson.  If your future vacation plans include Branson, it is most definitely worth your time to become familiar with them as you can get from place to place on US 76 much quicker and miss a bunch of traffic.

Click here for one map of the color routes.


----------



## jmann (Feb 25, 2020)

It’s a great place to visit. We have stayed at the Wyndham. but our favorite by far is Big Cedar. Great restaurants, good entertainment at the bar, lots of activities, and a family fun zone. We always hit the festivals at Silver Dollar City when they bring in great and different entertainment and we try to see the new shows at Sight and Sound theatre when the play changes. Christmas at SDC is magical with millions of lights and special entertainment—Miracle on 34th Street and Christmas Carol. Lots to do on the strip.. while it used to be more country the shows now are very diverse but we don’t do a lot of the shows. If you go be sure to try out Grandma Ruth’s cinnamon rolls and Billy Gails for breakfast but get there early for both.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks all.....you have made my decision to go this summer.      A couple follow up questions.

1.  Airport:  It appears Branson has an airport that only Frontier flies into???   Workable, but their flight schedule is extremely limited.   What is the best 2nd option?  I hold a Southwest companion pass, but doesn't appear SW flies nearby.

2.  Would 2nd week in June or last week in August be better?  Or doesn't matter?


----------



## Shankilicious (Feb 25, 2020)

August will be much less busy. Kids will be back in school but all the shows and attractions will still be open. STL airport is about a 3.5 hour drive, but is expensive to fly in and out of.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## GetawaysRus (Feb 25, 2020)

We usually fly into Springfield (Missouri) on American. Easy to rent a car there and drive to Branson (about an hour, if I remember).


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 25, 2020)

If you are willing to drive 3.5 hours from the airport, consider Little Rock as it might be a better cost alternative on SW.

Also XNA may be a possibility....

Weather will be better in June than August...


----------



## mdurette (Feb 26, 2020)

Ugh, 3 1/2 hour drive from the airport may be a deal breaker.......

I'm ok not going with Southwest, I have plenty of Chase UR stockpiles for other airlines.


----------



## Charles11png (Feb 26, 2020)

I was there in Branson last summer and we did visit Silver Dollar City like many others. We also did go-carts and a mountain coaster which were a lot of fun. My favorite activity was Branson Belle showboat on the lake that we did a dinner show on, and I highly recommend trying it out, my family had a lot of fun. 

We stayed at Wyndham Branson Meadows, while not on the strip, it was a nice resort, but definitely a car ride anywhere. I'd recommend a car regardless because the area in general isn't really walkable.


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 27, 2020)

Beefnot said:


> I arranged an extended family vacation to Branson a couple summers ago, around 20 folks using a tremendous amount of II deposits I had accumulated. We stayed at Stormy Point resort a few miles outside the strip, and it was AWESOME. All the units are actual individual Cape Cod themed cottages.  We were staying in 2, 3, and 4 upscale and well furnished bedroom houses (the for bedroom was amazing).



I did the Stormy Point 3BR a few years back and had a great experience also. Easy access to the strip and nice accommodations. I wish I had splurged for the 4BR with the pool table...  With a 14 year old, I would recommend looking at the zip line adventures. I also liked the Rick Thomas magic show.

My info may be old but I would stay away from the discount show places with the target signs. There are a couple of places with discount tickets that don't involve timeshare tours but the target signs were bad news a few years ago...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2020)

I would go at Christmas, if we went again.  Our friends just went in early December and said the lights were beautiful and the shows were geared toward Christmas, which is great for us.  

I loved Branson, and it's one long day of driving from home, so we would do it in two days next time because we are older now.  I would drive though because I love a good drive.  Of course, I don't do any of the driving.  LOL!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2020)

mdurette said:


> Ugh, 3 1/2 hour drive from the airport may be a deal breaker.......
> 
> I'm ok not going with Southwest, I have plenty of Chase UR stockpiles for other airlines.


So don't book it with points you transfer to airlines.  Look at the price for booking it directly through the portal with a points-to-cash purchase.  The points for a $600 ticket are only 45,000, if you have the Chase Sapphire Reserve.  $300 ticket is 22,500.  It's just a better deal that way for most of our travel.


----------



## Kelso (Aug 12, 2020)

Here is our itinerary when we went to Branson last time in 2018.  This was our 8th trip of one week there.  I use www.tripadvisor.com to look at how other visitors rated the attractions, lodging and restaurants.  

Arrived on a *Sunday*:  Lodging at Cabins at Green Mountain; 3864 Green Mountain Drive; 417-332-3238; check in 4 pm; https://www.festiva.com/cabinsgreenmtn.php - Our Favorite;  Rustic cabin feel with big screen porch

*Monday:*  Promise Land Zoo during the day; This is a smaller zoo and about a half day and we had so much fun there; 32297 Hwy 86, Eagle Rock; held a baby kangaroo, fed sloths and played with Lemurs – Must go back.  Phone 417-271-3324, Must Do VIP admission

8 pm; Jerry Presley doing his cousin Elvis; $34.05; God & Country Theatre; 1840 W 76 Country Blvd; Excellent

*Tuesday:*  10 am; Kenny Rogers impersonator; $34.05; God & Country Theatre; 1840 W 76 Country Blvd, Was outstanding.

7:30 pm; Raiding the Country Vault; $39.37 & 2nd half price; Rated #1 on Trip Advisor; Starlite Theatre; 3115 W 76 Country Blvd;  Was real good but nothing special.

*Wednesday* – Our favorite of every trip;  3:30 pm; Sight & Sound Theatre; We saw Samson but our favorite is Noah's Ark, Purchased $109 for both tickets.  Live Bible Theatre with animals in a huge theatre; 1001 Shepherd of the Hills Expressway; Phone 800-377-1277.  Also do the backstage tour.

7 pm; Perry Stone Visiting; TheHarvestOG.org; 9866 Hwy 21 N Oak Grove, AR

*Thursday:*  2 pm; Dublin & Irish Tenors; $40.13; Kings Castle Theatre; 2701 W 76 Country Blvd; this was terrible and not an Irish show.  It opened the second half with a half hour of opera

*Friday:*  Day at Top of the Rock where there are lots of waterfalls; and Lost Canyon; beautiful; rent the golf cart to tour using paved paths.  Loved the buffalo up close.  We go here every time we come to Branson.

8 pm; Six (Acappela group); $38.06; Hughes Brothers Theatre; 3425 W 76 Country Blvd; It was a lot of fun to see an acappela group without instruments – was very memorable

*Saturday:*  10 am; Beach Boys songs; $32.26 & 2nd half price; 3090 Shepherd Hill Expressway:  They sing Beach Boy hits but are not impersonators – good

Day time – IMAX Theatre; Pandas; 3562 Shepherd of the Hills; Phone 417-335-4832; this was great and impressive

Theatre costs for the week for both of us - 14 tickets for 7 shows total cost $555. Average $40 per ticket. 

*Sunday:*  Return Home  

Note:  You can go to the Branson website to see a list of all the shows that will be playing on the dates you will visit.  I do this after I lock down the lodging.  We also did a murder mystery.  Be sure to visit Dick’s Five and Dime in old Branson for a free trip down memory lane.  Have fun.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 14, 2020)

We use to go to Branson several times a year because it’s within driving distance. I have a photo album of the general area. Nice lake, decent shopping, LOTS of go-cart tracks, arcades and mini-golf. There are a few really nice golf courses as well. 

View my photos at: https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/Branson-Table-Rock-Lake


----------



## Luanne (Aug 14, 2020)

My sister lives north of Branson, between Branson and Springfield.  There is, or used to be, an airport in Branson.  I flew there one year using Southwest, but that was before Southwest pulled out of that airport.

My only experience with Branson (and I guess it's not really Branson itself) was going to a very nice spa, at one of the resort hotels, with my mom and sister when I was visiting.

I only visit MO because I have family living there.


----------



## slomac (Sep 5, 2020)

We just finished our first trip to Branson with our 3 teenagers and they said it was the best vacation ever.  These are kids that live in So Cal and have been on cruises, Hawaii, Europe etc.  They love the lake and the area.  Not crowded, friendly people and lots to do.  Granted this was the first trip in 9 months due to Covid but we would definitely return.  The only downside for us is that we had to fly into St. Louis and drive the 3 hours since we have lots of Southwest points and had to use them instead of buying 5 tickets on another airlines.


----------

